# Need immediate home for gorgeous sweet GSD



## vjcardwell

We live around the Braselton Area north of Atlanta Georgia. We have a gorgeous year and a half year old (65lbs.) sable GSD. She is of German and Czech lines. She is very healthy and sweet to us. She is obediance trained and submissive to everyone in the house. She walks great on a lead. No dog aggression while on lead. Beautiful manners. Unfortunately, she keeps attacking our whippet and today she put her in the hospital. We can not keep her. She lives in a house with a dog door and a big backyard. It would be cruel to keep her seperate from the family in a pen. We need a good home for her ASAP. Our phone number is 678-471-8176 ask for Van. Please help us find a good home for our beautiful girl. Email is [email protected] and we will be happy to send photos. She truly is a beautiful girl.:help:


----------



## jaggirl47

Have you contacted your dogs' breeder or a local rescue? I don't think classified type ads are allowed on here.


----------



## vjcardwell

We don't want money for her. We just want a good home for her.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

A rescue would be a great place for her. They would be able to find her a great home! Can we see pictures of her anyways?? I :wub: pictures!!


----------



## KZoppa

again have you contacted the breeder or a breed rescue? regardless of whether you want money for her or not, ads arent allowed on the board. Please contact the breeder for possible first right of refusal and contact breed rescues. Its tough to find a home for a dog who has small dog issues. I know a whippet isnt a small dog but smaller than a GSD. 

I do have to ask how much exercise does she get? She sounds like she has some pent up energy thats slightly out of control.


----------



## Lin

jaggirl47 said:


> Have you contacted your dogs' breeder or a local rescue? I don't think classified type ads are allowed on here.


This wasn't a classified ad. Selling dogs is not allowed, rehoming/rescues most certainly is even if its coming from a current owner instead of directly from a GSD rescue. 

I also recommend you contact rescues, since there is an aggression issue the best bet for this dog is to be placed in an experienced GSD home at least for evaluation. Especially since you are looking to find her a new home so quickly, it can take a very long time to place a dog in an appropriate home on your own.


----------



## vjcardwell

*Her Name is Laska*

This is Laska. It is Czech for love.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

She is SO PRETTY! Can I ask what breeder you got her from and what is her breeding?


----------



## vjcardwell

*Breeder Contact*

We think the breeder was a big part of the reason she is aggresive. We got her when she was 8 months and she was the dog all the other dogs beat up. I know we were stupid but she was so pretty and she layed on our feet begging us to take her home.

We tried to contact Southern Cross GSD rescue but we can not get a reply.


----------



## onyx'girl

She is very pretty. I would try to see if a rescue will take her for you...she needs to be placed very carefully and you are in a hurry. That combo doesn't bode well to careful screening. Especially since you are giving her away.


----------



## vjcardwell

*Breeding*

She has papers and a pedigree. She has American, German and Czech lines in her. The breeders name was Sherry and she lives in Cumming. She had the sire and dam on property and they looked great.


----------



## onyx'girl

And she won't take her back for re-homing? Or you don't want to give her back, considering she was the dog getting beat up on?


----------



## Elaine

She is gorgeous. You should contact the breeder as most reputable breeders stipulate in their contract with you if you are required to return the pup to them or not if you are unable to keep the dog.


----------



## vjcardwell

*Exercize*

She has full access to 3/4 acre fenced in back yard and our home. We have a person home most of the time and she goes out with us fairly regularly.


----------



## vjcardwell

*The Breeder*

She never said to bring her back if there wa a problem and I am afraid that if I bring her back there will be a tremendous amount of fighting. Also we have a Japanese Chin with whom she gets along fine with so it isn't a small dog thing. The whippet is not aggressive Laska just sees her as competition for us. Yes, we have worked with her about this but it is not working. She just attacks her when we are not watching.


----------



## selzer

vjcardwell said:


> We think the breeder was a big part of the reason she is aggresive. We got her when she was 8 months and she was the dog all the other dogs beat up. I know we were stupid but she was so pretty and she layed on our feet begging us to take her home.
> 
> We tried to contact Southern Cross GSD rescue but we can not get a reply.



Uhm, your girl is maturing into an adult female, a bitch. You have a bitch at home, the whippet. This is simple bitch-bitch aggression. MAYBE if you upped your leadership, kept them totally separate when you cannot be right there and pay attention, and did a lot of training, you MAYBE could make a difference on bitch-bitch aggression, but I do not think you want to go that route. 

I do not think this is an issue of too much energy to burn and a few laps around the block each day will straighten it out, sorry. 

No magic wand wave to make it all better. 

But this is NOT the breeders fault. Bitch-bitch aggression is something that happens, in packs with multiple females, usually where the younger female is naturally more dominant of very close in dominance as the older bitch. Both want to be the Queen. 

I think it is unfair to blame the breeder right out for this. I think you should have had a plan for this when you went to incorporate a second female dog into your household. I am surprised nobody ever mentioned this was a possibility.


----------



## vjcardwell

*Laska*

I understand and I agree with you that that is happening. We mistakenly thought because whippets are always beta dog and don't challenge the alpha that they would be OK together. When ever Laska shows any agression to the other dog we correect her and she immediatley roles over on her back for all of us. She is submissive to us but she will tolerate no competition even if it is a submissive dog.


----------



## TheNamesNelson

Yeah, two females is a tough pack to lead. I know we had a dominate female rott when I was growing up and she attacked our other female dog quite viciously. We had to re home one of them to stop it.


----------



## vjcardwell

*Rescue Groups*

Do any of you know of a good rescue group out our way?


----------



## Elaine

You need to read your contract before you try to place your dog. The breeder may come after you if you are required to return the pup to them and you don't. If there's nothing in the contract, then try to place her in a rescue.

I agree that this is a bitch problem and the reason that I rarely adopt out a bitch to a home that already has a bitch.


----------



## vat

She is beautiful, you mentioned Southern Cross. I believe there are members on here from that rescue maybe one of them will see this post.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I will send to SCGSR for you - no promises as they are more than likely full (overfull) but they may be able to help in other ways. Sorry about your other dog. I can't move this thread on my phone - I will be happy of this posts!


----------



## vjcardwell

We talked to the breeder this morning and she wasn't willing to take Laska back. She said that she might know someone who would be willing to take the dog. Please know that Laska is great on a lead and is not aggresive to any dog on a lead. She loves to play with other dogs. We were training her to be a service dog so she has been out in public many times. If she were an only dog, she would be perfect. She is intelligent, sweet, well manered, and would protect her home and family from any outside threat.


----------



## Jax08

This incident doesn't necessarily make her dog aggressive. It could be that she shouldn't be in a home with another female dog. Same sex aggression seems to be common with GSD's. It could have been resource guarding also. 

Along with contacting SCGSR, try VGSR. They are farther north but may be able to help you find a solution. In the meantime, make sure you keep your whippet separate from your GSD. That may mean you have to crate and rotate to give each the care from your family they deserve.


----------



## KZoppa

She's certainly beautiful.


----------



## Anja1Blue

If a rescue can't take your dog right away, ask them if they would be willing to courtesy post her for you. This would give her some exposure...... you might also want to contact a few out of state organizations - there are two that I am aware of in South Carolina which might be worth a shot - www.nobleshepherdrescue.com and www.newbeginningsrescue.com 

I think it is a mistake not to ask for a rehoming fee if you decide you will have to try and place her yourselves. Dogs "given away" for free often end up in very bad situations, something you will want to avoid I am sure. Charging a reasonable amount for your girl - say $150 - will have a tendency to weed out the more unscrupulous. In the meantime, are your dogs crate trained? This would make it easy to keep them rotated and separated while you search for a new home. Management isn't difficult, it just means setting up a routine and sticking to it. I would caution you not to let your anxiety get the better of you, where you feel the dog must be gone yesterday. It takes time and patience to find the right home, and shelters and rescues are often full to the brim. Another member posting here some time ago with a similar problem took six months to place her girl - juggling her around three other dogs wasn't easy, but the end result was that a wonderful home presented itself, and she and her new owner are delighted with one another! 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with Susan (and others), and if she was getting 'beat up' at the breeders, well it's most likely a good thing they won't take her back, because I would feel HORRIBLE sending her there. 

To repeat, if YOU are going to place her, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE thoroughly check out where she is going Ask for personal references and a VET reference..and check out the home as well..

It is really best to try and get with a rescue who can do the 'checking' for you, she is a stunning girl, you wouldn't want her ending up in the wrong hands/home..


----------



## RazinKain

Man, if I was closer to your location I would seriously consider taking her. She is very pretty and looks just like my Kain. I hope everything works out for the both of you. Goodluck.


----------



## lkcheertex

Try Angels Among Us Animal Rescue angelsrescue.com - angelsrescue Resources and Information. This website is for sale! You can also contact them through their Facebook page. We are actually working with them right now trying to adopt one of their GSDs. I wish I could take yours but we already have a female dog and don't think that would work out.


----------



## deblewellen

most rescues are going to want her tested for heart worm esp. because the area you are in, do you have her on heartgard?
try some of the rescues up north, they are reading these boards, if you pay for transport, and get her fully vetted and health cert. they may be more inclined if you do all this, you make the offer to them,it's her best chance, good luck, there's been a huge influx of GSD's in the last few weeks, it's unreal


----------



## TitonsDad

I'll take her if you're willing to ship to Utah.

-E


----------



## LaRen616

She's gorgeous!

If I wasn't getting a pup next year then I would take her!


----------



## katieliz

she is a beautiful dog please be so very careful where she goes. i have two separate packs because of female to female and male to male aggression issues. not easy, have to live by gate, crate and rotate...but it IS do-able, especially while you take time and care in finding a good, safe place for her to go. i didn't read in the thread, maybe you mentioned it and i missed it...i SURE HOPE she is spayed. she is so beautiful i'm sure someone would just love to make her a puppy machine. make every effort, every effort, to make sure that doesn't happen. please.


----------



## TitonsDad

If I can get her to Utah, I'll make sure she gets titled in Schutzhund. I'm addicted and putting my 18 month old Czech GSD through it. She'll get the best care, best food and best training. I guarantee it.


----------



## Anja1Blue

That's very generous of you Erich! Odd that the OP is no longer responding - makes me worry that the dog is already out of the home.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## catbaloodryer

*Just a FYI re aggressive females*

Brought a pit pull 4 year old female into my home with my then 5 year old mellow female. 

Ugly bad aggression by the pit. So we kept her on a leash, kept them seperated when we were not home and kept the pit in a crate at night in our room with the other dogs.

2 years later my husband had had enough and he sat on the pit for 45 minutes one day - when her eyes got "that look". Untill she went into submission. 

Pit's never been agressive since, but we were careful for a few years after and we can tell when she's having issues controllering herself. 

so many said we'd NEVER be able to have a pack where 2 females fought but my husband is more stuborn than the pit was.


Now both are the sweetest old ladies and they sleep together, side by side --- happy ending

For what it's worth


----------



## MaggieRoseLee




----------



## Jax08

Has any person interested tried emailing her at the email she originally listed instead of relying on her to check here?


----------



## TitonsDad

My offer is on the table. I don't NEED to bug her. She knows where to find a good home for her IF she is that desperate to give her up. Just my 2 cents on the previous post by Jax.


----------



## Jax08

She doesn't know if she hasn't been back to review the posts. I don't think you need to be snippy about my post asking if a person had contacted her by email...just my 2 cents Erich.


----------



## TitonsDad

Jax08 said:


> She doesn't know if she hasn't been back to review the posts. I don't think you need to be snippy about my post asking if a person had contacted her by email...just my 2 cents Erich.


Wasn't snippy at all. Your take on my post is an assumption and we all know how those go. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LaRen616

I think we all need a group hug


----------



## TitonsDad

Just pisses me off when people make threads like these and NEVER follow through or ever say what they decided to do. Makes people like me un-willing to help in the future. 

Don't mind me. Having a **** of a day right now.


----------



## Lilie

I think what happens is that someone who was 'lurking' on the forum emails about dog(s) being offered. Once the dog has found a home, the poster never returns. The rest of us still wish to help find the dog(s) a good home.


----------



## Rerun

Yes, exactly Lilie. That is most likely what happened.

And good home or not, the OP may not wish to fly her dog to an unknown location with an unknown person. I don't understand how anyone can go off that post and a photo and say they can promise to title the dog in schutzhund, etc. I'm not trying to be snippy here but if I were the OP, that would cause me a great deal of hesitation. But since they wanted a home urgently, they may have just let her go to the first interested person. Have to consider there are probably a TON of lurkers here that never register and a ton of people registered who never post....


----------



## TitonsDad

Great... Thanks!!


----------

